# Nazi Treasure train?



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Article in the paper Aug, 29 had the headline"

POLAND: ARMORED NAZI TRAIN DISCOVERED.

A Polish official said Friday that he has seen an
image made by ground penetrating radar
that seem to prove the discovery of an armored
Nazi train missing in SW Poland since WWII.

Local lore says a German train filled with gold, gems and
armaments went missing while it was
fleeing the Red Army in the Spring of 1945.
Fortune hunters have looked for the so-called
'gold train' for decades. They think it is in a long
lost mountain tunnel.

Get busy with your shovels.

Don


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

I can somewhat see hiding a train, but you'd think someone would've gone "didn't there used to be a tunnel over there?" long before now.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Do you have any pictures? 
I don't know what it is yet, but it sounds like something I want.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Polish-officials-claim-seen-proof-radar.html


----------



## zefram (Aug 13, 2014)

MRLdave said:


> I can somewhat see hiding a train, but you'd think someone would've gone "didn't there used to be a tunnel over there?" long before now.


The Nazi's had built the tunnels during the war with Project Riese starting in 1943, when this city was a German city. The train was hidden in 1945, just before the Red Army came in and pushed the Germans out.

With the Potsdam Conference, the border with Germany was pushed West, so this city became a Polish city. Most people who were living in Waldenburg (German) didn't stay in Wałbrzych (Polish)... And even then most people would stay out of the Nazi's way when they were doing things like making tunnels all around your city. Better not to get involved, even if you were Germany. 

So, there wouldn't be too many people who would know exactly where the tunnel was, unless you were an officer. Most of the German population left when the border changed, and new residents moved in.

John


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*The 4th Reich!!*

The Nazis fully planned on bank rolling the next Reich with all the stolen property from their looting and evil ways. A negotiated settlement with the Allies was also in the plan using all of this property as ransom so to speak. Crazy as it sounds the Nazis believed they could buy their way out of the mess they made in Europe. Insane!! But look who they followed!! One of my favorite Burt Lancaster films is "The Train", a homage to the French Railway workers who were part of the resistance and the Germans desperate attempt to continue the war using the stolen National Art Treasures of France...the Heritage that was France. So applicable in whats going on in Poland!!


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

today's news says the area is swarming with people trying to locate it. all they need now is Geraldo to open up the tunnel.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Great.....and if the train was booby trapped like they think it might have been, there'll be a bunch of dead treasure seekers....


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm sure the 'bobby trap' story was propagated by the authorities to deter treasure hunters. Doesn't seem to have worked!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe.....but if it's true......kaboom


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Sounds like a Clive Cussler novel.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Maybe.....but if it's true......kaboom


You've been watching too many Indiana Jones movies.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Nope, the Germans booby trapped stuff all the time....my dad, who was there in WWII, said they used to booby trap German helmets and gear.....the Allied troops liked to grab those as souvenirs.....picked them up, and kaboom, like I said.....no reason to believe they wouldn't have done that to this treasure train....and after 70 years, the booby traps would be very unstable......


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Old_Hobo said:


> Nope, the Germans booby trapped stuff all the time....my dad, who was there in WWII, said they used to booby trap German helmets and gear.....the Allied troops liked to grab those as souvenirs.....picked them up, and kaboom, like I said.....no reason to believe they wouldn't have done that to this treasure train....and after 70 years, the booby traps would be very unstable......


Apparently all the Nazi stuff I have was never booby-trapped,lol. The Japs were known for booby-trapping, as well as the NVA, especially the NVA and VC..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I saw the story about it on NBC News last night. Didn't really say anything new. But it is possible and is interesting - maybe they will end up like Geraldo Riveria and Al Capone's vaults: have a big public opening and . . . there will be nothing there!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Now the Russian's want a piece should this train actually exist and treasuresfound. *If *it is found look for people to come out of the woodwork claiming items were family heirlooms belonging to relatives they never knew let alone ever met. 
Mel Fisher went through 100+ courts battles before the Supreme Court settled the case in his favor.
Our grandkid's kids might see a settlement.

BTW, I've never lived in a sealed railroad tunnel for 70 years. I'll go out on a limb and say the gold, silver and statues would probably be fine. The ''rare'' documents and paintings would undoubtedly suffer greatly from the effects of moisture.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/russi...0aG5zBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzYw--


----------



## zefram (Aug 13, 2014)

Not much of an update today. The Polish military is guarding the site:

http://www.thenews.pl/1/9/Artykul/2...ter-confirms-help-in-hunt-for-Nazi-gold-train

Although, some people are adding a bit of doubt about whether it will be found or not.

Also, a short intro to a book about Nazi booby traps:

http://www.flamesofwar.com/hobby.aspx?art_id=1293

They were apparently much more sophisticated than the Japanese ones.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

My Dad took a samurai sword off a dead Japanese officer near the end of WWII. He told me all his buddies warned him it might be booby trapped, but he wanted it so much he took the risk.
It was in my possession, proudly displayed over a doorway in my family room, until a couple of years ago when I passed it on to my Grandson as a West Point graduation gift.
It now hangs over his fireplace in Colorado near Ft. Carson.
Bob


----------



## jimtone (Nov 11, 2014)

*Jap sword*

He shouldn't try pulling the sword as it may still be booby trapped!


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Now a guy is claiming to have discovered more components of Project Riese capable of holding thousands of people.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Lee Willis said:


> ......have a big public opening and . . . there will be nothing there!


Don't hold your breath! I can't believe those guys kept it a secret all that time. There's a saying that two people can keep a secret, but only if one is dead.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> There's a saying that two people can keep a secret, but only if one is dead.


Not always true.....my girlfriend and I have a secret.....and we will never tell my wife.....


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Not always true.....my girlfriend and I have a secret.....and we will never tell my wife.....


But someone else might!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

jimtone said:


> He shouldn't try pulling the sword as it may still be booby trapped!


Funny... Dad brought home a nice Ariska, and he used to keep it in the attic. Every once and awhile, Mom and Dad would do some cleaning there, and Mom always told me not to touch it, as it could be booby-trapped,lol..It now sits in my son's gun safe, with no booby-traps.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Just thought id update you all. The BBC states that Polish authorities has found absolutely no evidence of the hidden "Nazi Gold Train'.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

I saw that, too. Monstrously disappointing.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It appears that most of the atrifacts and 'secrets' of Nazi Germany
have long ago been discovered and exposed.

However, the History Channel is now running a series called
Hunting Hitler. The last episode showed a very well built
bunker under some Brazilian resident's house. I'm not going with it.
I have faith in Wm. L. Shirer's RISE AND FALL OF THE THIRD
REICH published back in the 50s or 60s. It is to me, the
complete history of European WWII and very clearly
shows that Hitler committed suicide and his body burned
in the garden of hia bunker as the Russians approached.
If you haven't read it, beware, it is what is known as a TOME...
a very thick volume but you won't put it down if you start.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

A excellent book Don. Conspiracy theorists will always abound. Also worthy of a read is Winston Churchill's History of World War Two. Amazing that he had the energy to conduct the war and write about it in a diary every night at the same time. Voted the Greatest Briton on a TV series a few years back.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Also, try to watch the movie "Down Fall", which is an account of the Reich's final days, down in the bunker......that "Hunting Hitler" series repeatedly claims there were no witnesses to Hitler killing himself....I think there were many who saw the truth.....they are likely dead now, so what a perfect time to do such a series....no one can claim that they're wrong....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downfall_(2004_film)

And the" investigators" appear to be following FBI leads, using "supposed" documents that have been uncovered, that claim the FBI was tracking Hitler after he escaped the bunker......it all makes for a mildly entertaining theory, but moot if Hitler killed himself in Berlin that day.....which he did....


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

flyernut said:


> Apparently all the Nazi stuff I have was never booby-trapped,lol.


Obviously, not every item could be booby trapped....I assume that stuff you have was purchased by you, but acquired by someone other than you.......


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

*Please Delete*

Stupid duplicate post....please delete....


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

"A excellent book Don. Conspiracy theorists will always abound. Also worthy of a read is Winston Churchill's History of World War Two. Amazing that he had the energy to conduct the war and write about it in a diary every night at the same time. Voted the Greatest Briton on a TV series a few years back."

the acumen and wisdom that accrues to Churchill in his books was diminished somewhat with the subsequent revelation of the Ultra project. he wasn't as prescient as he made himself appear.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Fabforrest said:


> the acumen and wisdom that accrues to Churchill in his books was diminished somewhat with the subsequent revelation of the Ultra project. he wasn't as prescient as he made himself appear.


Although he had the intelligence to back the Allied codebreaking efforts to their fullest, which can't be said for all American leaders, notoriously Henry L. Stimson, Secretary of War under both FDR and Wilson, as well as Secretary of State under Hoover. He once claimed, "Gentlemen do not read one another's mail."

[edit] Ooops. Stimson was SECWAR the first time under Taft, not Wilson. Teach me to fact check rather than relying on this age-withered memory!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Conspiracy theorists are those who have trouble accepting that the mundane and the accidental do, in fact, happen. Frequently.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

There was an article in today's Washington Post that indicated that they have not found the train, if it even exists, after a thorough scientific investigation of the claims.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thats so they can keep it all for themselves


----------

